# Extruded acrylic diy 12 gallon long



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have a friend who has some extra 1" thick extruded acrylic sheets. I was thinking of building a 12 gallon long out of it. (35.4" x 8.3" x 9.4"). I know cell cast is recommended but do you think a small tank like this can be made with extruded? 

Vincent


----------

